# Bonnie Does Ducks!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

Bonnie is a beauty!
What does she do with the ducks!!

We need to borrow her so she can chase the ducks out of our swimming pool.
We have tried everything-any suggestions?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

She brings them back to me! This was her second time with ducks--they were half frozen and not int the greatest condition so she did a pretty darned good job for a 6mo who is just getting ready to start her force work!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she is awesome. what a great way to spend some time !


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Bonnie looks like she was having loads of fun and WOW... that tail never slowed down! Great seeing our gorgeous retrievers doing what they were bred to do and having sooo much fun.

Hector chased a female pheasant out of long grass the other day but he wasn't quite quick enough......!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She's can't be that big already! Time flies...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

She is so big already. GO Bonnie Go!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She's looking like she loves it


----------

